# Conversations (formerly Private Messages)



## Frankmsax (Jan 19, 2009)

How do you delete some of your private messages ? I don't know how to do this with the new format. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

See the FAQs How to delete a conversation:









FAQ







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## Frankmsax (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Pete, helped a lot.


----------

